# red plants?



## Akvarist* (Oct 24, 2009)

that the red plant growing in my tank without adding CO2?
Limnophila Aromatica?
Alternanthera reinecki "lilacina"?
Ludwigia glandulosa "perennis"?
thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes they will grow red in your tank as long as you have decent lighting. Also you should know that lilacina is a much harder plant to grow then the common reineckii. Lilacina is nearly impossible to find in the hobby.


----------

